# My Nigerian dwarf has started falling over



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I've had my N.D., Sully, since he was 8 weeks old. He is 2 now. He has started falling over when scared. He's done this twice that I've seen when one of my dogs runs up to the fence, he goes to run away, then falls, gets back up and walks away.
Is this something I need to consult the vet about? What could be causing this all of a sudden? He walks fine normally.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like your Nigerian Dwarf may actually be a fainter or part fainter. Can you post a pic?


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'll try and find a pic. Why would it have just set in now? He's 2 and a half.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I had an Oberhasli doe start doing this. It was a mild Vitamin B deficiency. She quit doing it with oral B complex daily for a week.


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't have a pic of him falling over, but here he is next to my other little guy. Sully is on the left. The other goat is Jakey, my Pygmy. He's 2 months younger than Sully.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would try the B Complex as Goathiker suggests.

Doesn't look like any Fainter in him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...: ) boys are cute!!


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

He has gotten worse. I bought the b complex stuff today. Can I mix it in his food or does it need to be administered via shot? How much and how often? He is probably around 60-70 lbs.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Has to be a shot. Not sure about dosage... 3cc maybe? Can't really overdose it, they will pee out what they don't need.


----------



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

I had my dad inject 4 ml. I looked on the bottle and it said 5 ml per 100 lbs.
I don't know why, but I always get nervous when my dad gives shots even though he was in the military for like 10+ years and did medical stuff with that and also worked in an ER. I guess I'm just a nervous momma lol.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Once you learn to do it yourself, you'll see that it isn't that bad. If he is getting worse he will need a shot every 6 to 8 hours. 

Fingers crossed that this is the problem....


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree could be a selenium deficiency. If it's not that, he could have some fainter in him. I also know some nigerian dwarf bloodlines can carry a fainting gene.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Also, I was wondering, are you sure he is all Nigerian? His horns make me think otherwise. Never seen a dairy goat with curved horns like his. Usually they are pointing up into the air.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Fainters and others with fainting genes usually faint as kids and out grow it as they get older. It shouldn't suddenly start at a couple years old.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Could be siezures as well...I found this info in searching causes for siezures..

Here's a long list to ponder:

CAE
Congenital deformities
Photosensitivity (certain plants plus sunlight)
Parasites in the Central Nervous System
Pyridoxine deficiency
Vitamin A deficiency
Vitamin B deficiency (common cause in gaots)
Poisonings (lupine, lead, algae, insecticide, rodenticide, herbicide, cyanide, Johnson grass, nitrate/nitrites, prunus species [cherry and related trees], St. Johnswort, strychnine)
Clostridium perfringens type D (enterotoxema)
True epilepsy (brain lesions)
mucormycosis (fungus in feed, I think?)
Grass tetany (lush pasture)
heartwater
Louping ill


----------

